# Standardnormalverteilung in Java



## Tim12212 (15. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es in der Math Klasse von Java Skrip eine Möglichkeit die Standardnormalverteilung anzuwenden. Ich brauch da eine Funktion die wie in Ecxel (NormDist) arbeitet..

Danke!


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Aug 2007)

Nein ==> Selbst proggen


----------



## Tim121212 (15. Aug 2007)

oh je... hat da jemand schon ein paar zeilen code??


----------



## Wildcard (15. Aug 2007)

Was ist denn Java Skrip?
Normalverteilung bekommt man so:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Random.html#nextGaussian()


----------

